# I think my goat has a uterine infection



## Livinzoo (Mar 3, 2010)

She kidded 2.5 weeks ago.  She had triplets and when I got there one was dead.  Not sure if he was still born.  I saw her deliver the afterbirth and a bit later it was gone, I assume she ate it.

Well today she has bloody discharge coming from her vagina.  Almost like a period but a bit grayish in color.  So I am assuming she has an infection.  So what antibiotic would be the best?  I have several on hand.  I was thinking of using Dura-pen.   I would say the doe is about 75 lbs or so.  I need something that I only have to dose once a day or less preferably.

I haven't checked her to see if she has a fever yet.  I will do that soon.  She was fine yesterday and ate great today.  She is still very attentive to her girls.  I checked her milk supply by squeezing on each teat and got milk from one but not the other.  I wormed her with Quest recently.  

What else do I need to do?

Thanks


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 3, 2010)

I would use Penicillin Procaine G, (not sure if Dura Pen is Pen G or not, there are too many Pen names to remember them all...) but it is an every 12 hr antibiotic or it won't stay at therapeutic levels...so that would be 2x a day....you asked what was best,  I'm saying that's what I'd do.

I've read of people 'douching' their does w/ penicillin or oxytet, but never done that so can't speak on it.

If she's not running a fever, the discharge isn't stinky, and she's eating ok, but still thought something was "off"....I'd probably not bother w/ anything internal and run a course of Pen G for 5-7 days.


----------



## Livinzoo (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks!

She is at 102.7 so no fever.  Gave her the Dura-Pen.  She actually taped out to be 105lbs.  I'll continue the dura pen for at least 5 days.  If there is no improvement in 3 days I'll pick up the Pen G.  Dura-Pen has 2 different types of Pen G.

Thanks


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 3, 2010)

Some bloody discharge is normal for up to three weeks after kidding, so if everything else seems ok, and she doesn't act sick or in excessive pain, and the discharge does not smell rotten, I would probably leave it alone. I prefer not to treat with antibiotics unless I'm sure it's necessary, just because we already have so many problems with resistance to them, and the treatment can upset their digestive tract. Other people will have different opinions though.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 3, 2010)

My Doe had her babie 2 .5 weeks ago, she has a discharge for about a week, No smell no fever she acted fine, i did not treat her, just watched her she is fine now....


Mossy Stone Farm Pygora Nubians

Bantam Marans Muscovie Ducks and Bourbon Red Turkeys


----------



## Livinzoo (Mar 3, 2010)

She did not have any discharge until today.  And it is a lot.  Her tail is coated and even the back of one leg is coated.  It is bright red with a grayish tint.  If it was a small amount I don't think I would worry as much.  I would say it is as much if not more than I would have on a first day of a period.  My gut said to treat.  I took pics but they are on my iphone and I don't know how to convert them to jpeg.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 3, 2010)

Vet.

That's my suggestion.


----------

